# Useless Box by Ulma Doctor



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 23, 2014)

My Dad is the hardest person to buy Christmas presents for. 
He has everything he needs or wants it seems, until now....

[video=youtube_share;iWmio15UTOk]http://youtu.be/iWmio15UTOk[/video]

i guarantee you that he doesn't have one of these!

i made the purchase through Ebay.
 i was impressed in how quickly the package came and how easy it was to construct.
the funny thing was that there were no instructions.
 just a pile of poly-carbonate, screws, nuts, a right angle motor, control switch, battery holder, a screwdriver and a stamped out wrench for tightening the switch retention nut.
it took a second of planning, but went together pretty easily.

This aught to keep the old man busy for a while.
The box is kinda like telling a guy to sit down in the corner of a round room! :jester:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 23, 2014)

Haha, those are great. My lil brother got my youngest brother that for last Christmas. After we assembled it we got a kick out of mom not understanding why something like that would even exist. :lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 23, 2014)

That's cool. Your Dad will either love you or scorn you for the rest of his life. :lmao:  I have the prints somewhere for one that is spring wound and all wooden gear driven.

 "Billy G"


http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/mysterybox.htm


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a local mentor who is a retired electrical engineer who is gonna love this!

Daryl
MN


----------



## brasssmanget (Dec 24, 2014)

What a cool toy and attention getter. Totally useless, but a lot of fun! )


----------



## george wilson (Dec 24, 2014)

Remember the black box that had a hand that would come out and turn the switch off?


----------



## Micke S (Dec 24, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Remember the black box that had a hand that would come out and turn the switch off?




The Addams family?


----------



## Cobra (Dec 24, 2014)

They are a lot of fun. My engineer daughter gave me one a couple of years ago when I was still working.  My staff of engineers would stop by the desk just to push the switch and go away chuckling. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Remember the black box that had a hand that would come out and turn the switch off?




I had not seen that one George,
 but i do remember a coin bank that had a disappearing hand that would appear to snatch the coin and pull it into the bank. 
i had one as a kid and wrecked it trying to find out how it worked , 
It's funny that i still do the same thing, but with machinery ,some 35 years later.
 i'm a lot better at puttin' em back together now!!
or at least i can fix my own mistakes anyway:jester:


----------



## eightball (Dec 25, 2014)

Thats funny Ulma. I too have torn apart alot of toys apart  to see how they worked. When I got a NOGA I was very curious to find out how it worked. it was such a joy to use I wouldnt tear into it. Then one day I loosened the locking knob too much and it came apart on me. And EUREKA! thats how they did it. Thank goodness I didnt lose any parts.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

